# Cambiar la linea SYNC si os da problemas rsync

## zug

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

Esa es la linea del fichero /etc/make.conf que tengo ahora y que me funciona correctamente, espero que pueda servir a alguien.

Un saludo.

----------

## Guest

 :Wink:  Gracias acabas de ayudar a un amiguete mio .....

----------

## elcesar

A mi me ha dado problemas porque el firewall bajo el que estoy corta el Rsync.  Afortunadamente en el FTP hay snapshots del "portage". Asi que para actualizarte si no puedes disponer de rsync siempre puedes bajartelo y descomprimirlo a mano contra el /usr

----------

